
A collection of awesome TypeScript resources - NicoJuicy
https://github.com/semlinker/awesome-typescript
======
mjdease
Here's an alternate list with English resources:
[https://github.com/dzharii/awesome-
typescript](https://github.com/dzharii/awesome-typescript)

~~~
flagstaffaz
You should submit this as a new link.

------
sebazzz
My Chinese is a bit rusty.

~~~
onemoresoop
:) we might have to learn Chinese soon

